# Raleigh Rod Brake Have Value?



## Schwinny (May 25, 2021)

This is at my local bike salvage yard and never seeing one in person I thought it pretty cool.
The 3spd hub says its a 1980. 
Do these have a following?
Are they rare-ish?
Anyone need parts?
Its in pretty good condition


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 25, 2021)

Pull it from the salvage yard if you have the space to store it. The bike itself is not high value, but it looks complete and some of the parts do have some value to them. The saddle is swapped, but the wheels, pump, rod brake parts, handle bars, etc have value.


----------



## Schwinny (May 25, 2021)

Its been maintained by them and is on their complete/ good bikes sale row. $90 is the current price, it started at $100 but the longer it sits, the lower the price will go.


----------



## PfishB (May 25, 2021)

I have I have a 1974 model I like to ride for strength training. At 50 lbs it's a honking beast.  I just picked another up for fifty bucks from the local co-op, that one I'll fix up and move on when I get time.  They tend to go for a couple of hundred dollars in this area in good shape..


----------



## jimbo53 (May 25, 2021)

These bikes actually give a stately ride due to the 28” wheels and relaxed frame geometry. The weak link, and also what makes them unique is the Rube Goldberg rod brake contraptions. Even when well adjusted they are not great and in wet weather cans be downright dangerous. Better shoes like Fiberax can help. This being said, I now have 8 rod brake Brit bikes, and am beyond charmed by their quirky eccentricity and truly unique riding experience. Here is a “Jack and Jill” set of 1974 Raleigh DL-1 Tourists I got from the original owners. They needed a complete refurb, but are valued members of my stable. Try not to objectively monetize the value of these bikes. This is a hobby and about enjoyment, satisfaction and happiness. If you get a happy feeling, buy it. Life’s too short to weigh value against worth when it involves your happiness!


----------



## Schwinny (May 25, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> These bikes actually give a stately ride due to the 28” wheels and relaxed frame geometry. The weak link, and also what makes them unique is the Rube Goldberg rod brake contraptions. Even when well adjusted they are not great and in wet weather cans be downright dangerous. Better shoes like Fiberax can help. This being said, I now have 8 rod brake Brit bikes, and am beyond charmed by their quirky eccentricity and truly unique riding experience. Here is a “Jack and Jill” set of 1974 Raleigh DL-1 Tourists I got from the original owners. They needed a complete refurb, but are valued members of my stable. Try not to objectively monetize the value of these bikes. This is a hobby and about enjoyment, satisfaction and happiness. If you get a happy feeling, buy it. Life’s too short to weigh value against worth when it involves your happiness!
> View attachment 1418699
> 
> View attachment 1418700



You're right, And Im happy to leave it where its is, Im afraid that being that the salvage yard is in service to mainly ASU students and vagabonds, this bike will probably sit there until they disassemble it for parts. But if someone needed parts because they like these, I'd also be happy to objectify an object and get parts for them. Good word, object. In the end, that's all they really are. I wont die with a bunch of bikes taking up space for someone else who doesn't appreciate them to fret over. That's why I limit myself to two bikes. One rider, one building up. All else is on a banana peel to people that need parts for the bikes they like, people that want a cool bike or the scrap heap. I do keep an S load of random parts though.
Those are a couple of nice ones you've got there. I always appreciate a well kept bike and the people that have them.
Thanks !!


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 25, 2021)

I have four DL1 Roadsters. $90 is about the top I would pay for one that needed service, chain, new tires and brake pads. That would be if I needed one, and, I sure don’t. Last pair of his and hers I gave $50 each for. Parts aren’t common, but, don’t seem to sell for a ton when they turn up. 
That bike is about a 1981, based on the fillet chainguard, and the lamp bracket without the bird, and a hole for a reflector. A Brooks B72 is the correct seat for that model bike. If you give it everything it needs, parts wise, you will likely have more into it then it is worth.
I rode my early 80s DL1 on the last Lake Pepin 3 speed Tour, after I converted it to 5 speed. My son rode his DL1, a 1969, with the 8” crank arms, and 48 tooth front sprocket (1965-1969 or so, the rest are 7” with a 46 tooth) but, it did get a 20 tooth rear. 
Ted


----------



## jimbo53 (May 26, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> I have four DL1 Roadsters. $90 is about the top I would pay for one that needed service, chain, new tires and brake pads. That would be if I needed one, and, I sure don’t. Last pair of his and hers I gave $50 each for. Parts aren’t common, but, don’t seem to sell for a ton when they turn up.
> That bike is about a 1981, based on the fillet chainguard, and the lamp bracket without the bird, and a hole for a reflector. A Brooks B72 is the correct seat for that model bike. If you give it everything it needs, parts wise, you will likely have more into it then it is worth.
> I rode my early 80s DL1 on the last Lake Pepin 3 speed Tour, after I converted it to 5 speed. My son rode his DL1, a 1969, with the 8” crank arms, and 48 tooth front sprocket (1965-1969 or so, the rest are 7” with a 46 tooth) but, it did get a 20 tooth rear.
> Ted
> ...



Beautiful bikes!! Love that you and your son are sharing the esperience of riding these together on a long tour. Memories on bikes-None finer!!


----------



## blackhawknj (May 28, 2021)

That one looks to be in excellent shape, too good to be a parts queen. At $90 I would grab it.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 29, 2021)

blackhawknj said:


> That one looks to be in excellent shape, too good to be a parts queen. At $90 I would grab it.



True that! The curved bar ladies DL1’s hold such a vintage classic charm; could be right out of Downton Abby or Father Brown!


----------



## ccmerz (May 29, 2021)

Here is my near NOS 1980 version of the DL1. Sold it years ago for about Three hundred $. Lucky to get that!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 3, 2021)

I had two...sold them both. More of a novelty for me than anything. Main rides are my Road bikes.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 6, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> True that! The curved bar ladies DL1’s hold such a vintage classic charm; could be right out of Downton Abby or Father Brown!



That's how I feel.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2021)

Apparently these have gone up in value quite a bit, as these are recent sales...


----------



## PfishB (Oct 8, 2021)

I sold this '77 small model a few months ago for $280 here in Memphis, I thought that was a fair price for this market especially since it didn't have a leather saddle.  I still have a 24" that I like to ride so that's not going anywhere, but if otherwise I'd guess $300-ish would be the top end on CL here, on the 'Bay?  Who knows?   Would have to be local pickup - I get cold sweats thinking about packing one of these up for shipping...  😕


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Oct 8, 2021)

PfishB said:


> I sold this '77 small model a few months ago for $280 here in Memphis, I thought that was a fair price for this market especially since it didn't have a leather saddle.  I still have a 24" that I like to ride so that's not going anywhere, but if otherwise I'd guess $300-ish would be the top end on CL here, on the 'Bay?  Who knows?   Would have to be local pickup - I sold this '77 small model a few months ago for $280 here in Memphis, I thought that was a fair price for this market especially since it didn't have a leather saddle.  I still have a 24" that I like to ride so that's not going anywhere, but if otherwise I'd guess $300-ish would be the top end on CL here, on the 'Bay?  Who knows?   Would have to be local pickup - I get cold sweats thinking about packing one of these up for shipping...  😕
> 
> View attachment 1492207



Go Memphis!  Beautiful bike.
Here is mine, a 70-71 machine in downtown Memphis some years ago with my son.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2021)

strange geometry on those bikes. they must track very straight and turn like a dump truck.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 8, 2021)

Buyer beware as to the upper bike in post #14 - the fork appears to be damaged such that the rake is extended. This type of bend can be dangerous.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 8, 2021)

These bikes are so much nicer than the ChiCom Flying Pigeons that the hipsters were into for a while!  And lighter than the Dutch style bikes they seem to have moved on to.  If I saw one for 90.00 I'd get it just to work on the rod brakes.  They are charming but I've never found Raleighs to be money maker, but they are worth keeping on the road.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 8, 2021)

Mine rides so smooth with the 28” wheels and long frame design. Since it looks like a English “Bobby Bike”, 











I bought a helmet to go with it!


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 11, 2021)

Just came across this picture.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 11, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


>



  these guys would last about 5 minutes in Chicago before someone else was riding their bikes wearing the goofy hat


----------



## blackhawknj (Oct 12, 2021)

I liked my 1976 22" so much I bought another, a 1978. Biggest drawback to the Dl-1 is the rear facing dropouts require chain tensioners, repairing a flat is much more of a production, having a master link is a must. Yes they have a different feel to them-which is quite enjoyable IMHO.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 24, 2021)

Apparently these also came in a coaster brake model...not just a 3-speed. Saw one recently near me, but not in a catalog. I didn't think they existed, and this one was a late 70's men's model.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

blackhawknj said:


> I liked my 1976 22" so much I bought another, a 1978. Biggest drawback to the Dl-1 is the rear facing dropouts require chain tensioners, repairing a flat is much more of a production, having a master link is a must. Yes they have a different feel to them-which is quite enjoyable IMHO.




That's one reason why Schwinn went to the rear fork end that's actually named a drop out. The rear wheel just drops out after loosening the axle nuts.


----------



## sykerocker (Oct 25, 2021)

Another DL-1 roadster owner here, mine is a 1972 men's 24" frame.  The catalog claimed a 22" frame also, but they're very rare.  If you needed that short a frame, you'd normally buy a 23-1/2" frame Raleigh Sports instead.  My old boss as A.R. Adams Cycle in Erie, PA was a huge believe in these bikes.

Mine is a daily rider, actually my main commuter bike (I will split the duties between it and my '69 Raleigh Sprite w/Sturmey-Archer S5) and I absolutely love it.  I have no problems whatsoever doing the eight mile round trip to either of the two more distant shopping malls from my house, and will happily use it for the fourteen mile round trip into downtown Ashland, VA.  Comfortable, stately, and an absolute joy to ride.  As mentioned above, the brakes are the weak point, I've gotten around them as best I can by using Cool Stop pads.  They're not an answer, but they help

The other weakness of the bike is that you do not want to be miles from home and catch a puncture.  This is not a bike that you try to patch/change a tube along the side of the road.





Of course, once you've had one, you can't stop there.  Two years ago I picked up a Chinese Flying Pigeon which turned out to be unrideable until I swapped the wheels out for a set of DL-1 wheels and converted it over to a three speed.  It's now rideable, but the difference between the Chinese licensed copy and the British original is frightening.  (The first picture is prior to the conversion, I had to discard the rear carrier and stand because the SA hub didn't have a long enough axle.)








The other roadster I've had was the most sorrowful cycling experience of my life:  A 1938 Humber ladies frame that I was restoring for a WWII reenactment group (British Women's Land Army) that unfortunately was in my shop the night it burned to the ground.  Picture are before and after.


----------



## sykerocker (Oct 25, 2021)

blackhawknj said:


> That one looks to be in excellent shape, too good to be a parts queen. At $90 I would grab it.




$90.00?  Where?  I can have the van fired up in less than five minutes!


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes they do have a following.They usually get around $350 for a really  nice one.I think they ride nicely .I usually grab them when one comes up for sale at the right price. I got this nearly mint one out of a dumpster.Still had the paperwork in the little bag behind seat.........


----------



## FICHT 150 (Oct 25, 2021)

I can’t believe how many of these bikes I see with the damn front brake pads on BACKWARD! A video, from the 2006 ABCE, with explanation, by Paul McKleet, last surviving founding member of the Blind Lizard motorcycle/bicycle club.






The Schwalbe Marathon 28” tires are excellent road tires, and very puncture resistant. That said, the wheel is so big that you can usually leave it on the bike, pull one side of the tire off, pull the tube out, and patch it in place. 
Don’t ask me how I know that.

Ted


----------



## sykerocker (Oct 26, 2021)

vincev said:


> Yes they do have a following.They usually get around $350 for a really  nice one.I think they ride nicely .I usually grab them when one comes up for sale at the right price. I got this nearly mint one out of a dumpster.Still had the paperwork in the little bag behind seat.........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502062




Boy, did you just bring some memories back . . . .   I can't remember the last time I've seen one of those instruction sheets. Probably not since I left Adams Cycle in '75.


----------



## blackhawknj (Dec 28, 2021)

I paid $400 apiece for mine-they have the (to me) very desirable 22" frame. Both were near mint.


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 28, 2021)

I forgot all about this.
Here is an update on the original bike posted here....
It was bought by someone at the salvage for $90. There was one for sale at the GABA Swap meet in November and I asked about it and it turned out it was the one from the salvage. Now maintained and cleaned and pretty snappy looking. asking $250.
I had a spot there at the swap and later that day two girls walked by with the bike. I asked if she bought it from that guy, and she had, for $180. If his sales were like mine, people were not there to buy old tourist bikes. It was mainly a road, mountain and e-bike crowd so Im sure he was taking offers.
The girl that bought it was an ASU student and pleased as punch to have it so it looks like all is well that ends well.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 28, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> Buyer beware as to the upper bike in post #14 - the fork appears to be damaged such that the rake is extended. This type of bend can be dangerous.



Good catch!


----------

